# Can anyone help with my moody cat please?



## FerrisMoo (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anybody could give us some advice about our cat please? 

Her name is Ferris and we think she's roughly a yeah and a half old. We took her in when somebody in our street moved house and abandoned her. Then we found out she had 4 kittens and ended up taking them in too! We now just have Ferris and one of her kittens, a boy called Paws who is 6 months old.

When we first let Ferris into our house she was quite affectionate and would sit on our laps but as soon as the kittens were given to us (she had them in somebody elses house before we took her in) she didn't really want to know anymore. It has been just under 6 months and she is slightly more affectionate with us now. Sometimes when it's just me in the house she has spells of half an hour when she's massively friendly and is all over me but this doesnt happen very often. She won't even sit on the sofa with us, let alone on our laps. Most of the time she just sits on her own in another room. Paws is very friendly and likes to be around us most of the time and will even sleep on our bed whereas she stays downstairs. We try to encourage her without forcing her to do anything she doesn't want to but are not really sure if there is a better way to go about this. We just want to make sure she is happy. Does anybody have any advice please?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it possible that she is depressed with all that has happened? My little **** Theo was like this for a long time and then would suddenly come around and scream if we even tried to go to the toilet and close the door. He also became very aggressive (so badly that the only way I could detach him from my arm was to thump him into the wall with force, I still have the scars from that and it was over a year ago) and yet the next day would be fine and climb my leg for a cuddle. The vet felt that he was easily upset and prescribed anti-depressants. Since then it has been a huge turnaround and he is almost a different cat. Using the Feliway spray also seemed to help. Might be worth speaking to a vet or a behavioural specialist - my vet put me in contact with them before deciding anything. Hope this helps. Good luck with poor wee Ferris


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

If there isnt anything medically wrong with her then have you thought about reiki?? 

We take one of our cats, Tillie, for reiki and its like having a different cat! Tillie has always been quite moody - never one for sitting with you at all, let alone sit on your lap. We actually took her due to a skin condition she has but cannot believe the difference in her behaviour. my partner was very skeptical but even he has had to admit he was wrong!! (which was fab in itself) shes so affectionate now, she lies with me on the sofa, sleeps on my chest, comes to me for fussing!!! its amazing!! the in laws came the other day and she even sat between them n let them fuss her!! normally when we have visitors she disappears until they leave. she is even more tolerant of the youngest cat. i went upstairs the other day n found them cleaning each other!! i couldnt believe what i was seeing!! if mitzi ever went near her before the reiki she would hiss n growl like i dont know what!!

not sure if youre into this sort of thing but i think its worth a go!


----------



## FerrisMoo (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys thats great! Love the Reiki idea! Really appreciate everyones help


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Having her spayed will improve her temperment spayed/neautered cats make better pets


----------



## FerrisMoo (Apr 3, 2009)

We had her done a couple of months back and she didn't really change much personality wise really. She did stop yeowling for the boys all night though!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

As suggested already FM,she's been thru a heap of changes in a relatively short period,maybe just more time to allow her to learn to trust humans again and realise that you and her new home are for keeps,i'm sure she will too,poor thing and well done you for having enough compassion and love to adopt her and her kitts:biggrin:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

FerrisMoo said:


> We had her done a couple of months back and she didn't really change much personality wise really. She did stop yeowling for the boys all night though!


it can take a while (up to six months) for them to settle down - we had a wild (non feral just wild) cat once who took six months after spaying to stop attacking everyone!


----------

